# Niggling aches: just ligaments/muscles?



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm now 25 weeks and over the last couple of days I've had niggling aches in my pelvis/lower abdomen.  Not bad enough to keep me awake or be reaching for the paracetamol, but certainly annoying.  The more I think about it the more I'm aware of it!

It feels as if it's where my thigh-bones join my pelvis, then round towards the front into the groin area.  I notice it most when I get up from sitting; once I move around a bit it eases.  The best way to describe it is like the stiffness I get after doing loads of lunges at the gym (except I haven't, honest!)  I do walk a fair bit and did half an hour's swimming at the weekend, but I am being careful not to exert myself too much.  

Is this just muscles/ligaments stretching, or do you think I should try to see my midwife or GP?  Friends have commented that I l have ballooned in the last week, so I guess I could be on a growth spurt and things are re-adjusting.  The baby is moving around a lot - mainly in the afternoon and evening, and last night I had some really sharp kicks as opposed to just twitching.

Katy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It definitely sounds like ligaments stretching.  If it does get worse, paracetamol should help you.  You will probably find that it will come and go throughout your pregnancy,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for this.  I managed to get a late-notice appointment with my midwife on Friday afternoon.  She says it's "mild" SPD.  I was a bit concerned, but I've had lots of advice on how to move, rest etc and after a quiet weekend I have to say I'm much better.  It seems I've put on quite an impressive growth spurt since my last appointment, so it could be that the ligaments couldn't cope with the speed of growth.

She seemed to think that as it wasn't too bad it could easily pass within a week or two, providing I'm careful.  Luckily I have the whole of this week off work (annual leave) so I'm planning on taking it easy...

Katy


----------

